

The Big Truth - locrelite
http://stilldrinking.org/the-big-truth

======
mkal_tsr
I think this misses a huge issue with the internet,

* There is a lot of content being pushed in front of people * There are a lot of click-baity methods/headlines to get people to the content

A tl;dr also distills the article down in a way the headline can't - by
delivering a sentence closer to the true content than a headline. If I see
tons of articles posted, why should I read tons of paragraphs if the headline
offers no clues to what it's about (or is flat-out lying to get clicks).
There's only so much time in a day to read, why should it be wasted on shitty
content?

